# música antigua



## Jessb007

Buenas tardes:
Tengo que traducir un texto sobre una orquesta de música barroca pero en el texto, se refiere a "música antigua". Por lo visto, ésto se traduce como "Early music". El problema es que parece ser que en español, estos términos incluyen el periodo barroco pero según Wiki (y otras), en inglés, Early music es antes de Baroque y Classical va después... ¿Hay algún término que incluye también Baroque? ¿O algo más general?

Por ejemplo: ..."completando su formación en Barroco con la participación en diversos conciertos y cursos formativos de música antigua de gran relevancia".
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Amapolas

Yo diría que el texto es inexacto. En castellano también nos referimos a música antigua como aquella de la edad media y el renacimiento, lo que en inglés se llama early music. El barroco es posterior.


----------



## Jessb007

Yo no lo sé la verdad pero aquí pone "música barroca o anterior": http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=musica%20antigua 

El problema es que no se me ocurre ninguna palabra que pueda referirse a música en general de esos años sin especificar.


----------



## Amapolas

Quizás podría incluirse el barroco más temprano, no más allá del siglo XVI. Personalmente, nunca me he encontrado con música del barroco designada como música antigua. No consideraría a Bach, Vivaldi, o Scarlatti como exponentes de música antigua.

Ahora bien, en cuanto a la traducción, yo la seguiría fielmente como lo pone el autor. Allá él.


----------



## Jessb007

Jejeje, gracias.


----------



## jilar

Es un asunto donde hay bastante lío. Aquí lo esencial es saber si el autor original sabe cómo debe escribir cada término.
Por ejemplo, no es lo mismo escribir "barroco" que "Barroco". Lo vemos ahí:
*barroco 1.* adj. Se dice de un estilo de ornamentación caracterizado por la profusión de volutas, roleos y otros adornos en que predomina la línea curva, y que se desarrolló, principalmente, en los siglos XVII y XVIII.
*Barroco 3.* m. Período de la cultura europea, y de su influencia y desarrollo en América, en que prevaleció aquel estilo artístico, y que va desde finales del siglo XVI a los primeros decenios del XVIII. ORTOGR. Escr. con may. inicial.

De ahí se deduce que tampoco sería lo mismo escribir "música antigua", siendo un concepto general  debería incluir a cualquier tipo de música que sea anterior a la época actual. El Rock&Roll del siglo pasado, dicho así, podría decirse que es "música antigua" aunque todavía se toque tal música (con todas sus variantes) ya que estamos en 2015. Incluso música que se hacía en los 80 o 90 del siglo pasado, entraría en esa expresión general de "música antigua". Esto, obviamente, es difícil de apreciar, y muy relativo.
Y otra cosa sería si hubiera un concepto definido, como lo está el de Barroco, entonces estaríamos ante "Música Antigua". Igual que existe "Edad Media" como un concepto, nombre, y su definición precisa.

¿Por qué se le llama "música barroca" o "música del Barroco"? Porque es una simple forma de catalogarla, pero lo esencial es que se ha dado en ese período cultural, el Barroco.
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Música_del_Barroco
Igual que a la música de la Edad Media se la podría catalogar en ese mismo período, la Edad Media.

Todas serían "músicas antiguas" = músicas que no son actuales, contemporáneas o modernas. 
Ahora bien ¿hay un término acuñado para "Música Antigua"? Podría ser, no digo que no, de hecho no hace falta más que añadirlo y dar una definición precisa.
Pero creo más bien que se dice "música antigua" como idea general y no como concepto concreto (sería un nombre propio), esto es, cualquier música que no sea moderna o actual.
¿Quién dice qué es moderno o actual? Pues ya creo que dependerá de cada persona, e incluso de qué aspectos o temas tratemos.
Si hoy pensamos en teléfonos móviles del año 2000, podríamos decir que son -de la "edad de piedra" tecnológica-, y de eso no hace más que 15 años 
Lo seguro es que diremos: Este móvil es antiguo o viejo.
¿Diríamos eso de una canción de ese año? Yo creo que no, no será actual, pero no creo que la consideremos "música antigua".

En fin, yo haría lo que dice Amapolas, seguiría el texto tal cual lo ha escrito el autor, él sabrá si lo ha hecho bien:
música antigua = old/ancient music


----------



## Amapolas

Jilar, la tuya es una impecable argumentación desde el punto de vista lógico y lingüístico. Como siempre. 

Más allá de eso, sin embargo, al hablar de estilos musicales, o de períodos también, como en las otras artes, se habla de clasicismo, romanticismo, barroco, y a su vez de "música antigua". Que no es música anterior al 2000  sino que define un período musical. Si tomas, por ejemplo, el Cancionero Musical de Palacio o las Cantigas de Alfonso X, los englobas dentro de esta categoría conocida como música antigua. Y hacia atrás hasta llegar al canto ambrosiano. La música anterior a la Edad Media es prácticamente desconocida (la de los romanos, los griegos, los egipcios...). Y es por eso, creo yo, que se ha dado en llamar "música antigua" a la que arranca desde la Edad Media hasta... y aquí está nuestro intríngulis. Porque el autor del texto incluye a la música barroca, pero a Jessb007 le parecía extraño y dudaba de cómo traducirlo, y a mí tampoco me cierra.

En mi experiencia, la llamada música antigua no incluye al barroco. Como sea, en términos de períodos musicales, lo que se conoce en castellano como música antigua en inglés se denomina _early music._


----------



## jilar

Sí, ya veo cuál es el problema, mientras en español dicen:
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Música_antigua
Se ve claro y sencillo, las tres que incluye. Engloba a la música del Barroco, hasta 1750 concretamente.

En inglés, no acaban de decirlo con tanta claridad. Incluso contradiciéndose, al menos respecto al Barroco.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_music
*Early music* is Western classical music prior to the Baroque era,[1] comprising Medieval music (500–1400) and Renaissance music (1400–1600). According to the UK's National Centre for Early Music, the term "early music" refers to both a repertory (European music written between 1250 and 1750 embracing Medieval, Renaissance and the Baroque).

Está visto que depende de la definición que cada uno entienda, la primera es de un tal Michael Kennedy, y la segunda del Centro Nacional indicado.

Por otro lado, siempre influye lo que cada uno tengamos en mente, lo digo por lo que tú comentas, Amapolas: que no consideras que la "música antigua" incluya a la barroca.
Podemos ver algo parecido cuando hablamos de "música clásica".
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Música_clásica

Apuesto a que a la mayoría que preguntemos, ¿qué tipo de música hacía Vivaldi? Dirá sin pensarlo mucho: Música clásica


----------



## Amapolas




----------



## sergio11

jilar said:


> Sí, ya veo cuál es el problema, mientras en español dicen:
> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Música_antigua
> Se ve claro y sencillo, las tres que incluye. Engloba a la música del Barroco, hasta 1750 concretamente.



Tomo prestada tu oración y digo _"Sí, ya veo cuál es el problema, mientras en español dicen,"_ y citas un artículo de Wikipedia. El problema es que Wikipedia no es "español," o "inglés," o "italiano," sino simplemente eso: "Wikipedia," es decir, alguien que lo escribió, quién sabe con qué autoridad, quién sabe para qué público, basado en quién sabe qué fuentes, y usando quién sabe cuáles de las distintas acepciones de cada palabra.  No estoy diciendo que la Wikipedia sea mala, porque yo también me baso en Wikipedia para resolver muchas de mis dudas, pero siempre lo tomo con pinzas, con cierto escepticismo.

En cuanto a esto de la música antigua o clásica, como dices al final de tu comentario,





jilar said:


> Apuesto a que a la mayoría que preguntemos, ¿qué tipo de música hacía Vivaldi? Dirá sin pensarlo mucho: Música clásica



todo depende de cuáles de las definiciones de música antigua o clásica estés utilizando. Dentro de un cierto esquema, todo esto es "antiguo" y todo esto es también "clásico," mientras que en otro contexto, todas estas palabras tienen sus significados muy específicos y distintos unos de otros. Yo comparto el punto de vista de Amapolas y no tengo nada que objetar a todo lo que escribió arriba. Y yo también haría lo mismo: traducir tal como lo dice el autor y dejar que se arregle con el resultado.


----------

